# When is the new receiver coming out?



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

When is the next receiver coming out ?

The 622 has been out a year now and they can't even get the USB upgrade out the door much less give us any innovative features. 

This is an ominous sign that USB will be deferred to the next receiver.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

tm22721 said:


> When is the next receiver coming out ?
> 
> The 622 has been out a year now and they can't even get the USB upgrade out the door much less give us any innovative features.
> 
> This is an ominous sign that USB will be deferred to the next receiver.


What made you think that they would actually use the USB port? I have a Model 721 and it has a USB port and an Expansion port, neither have been used for anything yet.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> This is an ominous sign that USB will be deferred to the next receiver.


No, that is just your (wrong) take on it.

ALL of us want to see external drives for the 622 but we also want them to be very reliable. I rather wait a few more months until DISH gets the bugs, marketing and support worked out.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Bill R said:


> No, that is just your (wrong) take on it.
> 
> ALL of us want to see external drives for the 622 but we also want them to be very reliable. I rather wait a few more months until DISH gets the bugs, marketing and support worked out.


Do you think that with external hard drive support that you can copy shows to the hard drive and then to your computer for viewing there?


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Do you think that with external hard drive support that you can copy shows to the hard drive and then to your computer for viewing there?


The Tech Forum discussion on this suggested that the technical work has been done -- the delay is to get the legal side agreed to.
It was suggested that the user would supply the external drive and there would be a "small" fee to activate the USB port.
Playback would be from both drives.
Bill...


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

billcg said:


> The Tech Forum discussion on this suggested that the technical work has been done -- the delay is to get the legal side agreed to.
> It was suggested that the user would supply the external drive and there would be a "small" fee to activate the USB port.
> Playback would be from both drives.
> Bill...


But could playback been done on your PC? Can you copy the shows over to your computer?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

archer75 said:


> But could playback been done on your PC? Can you copy the shows over to your computer?


NO!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tm22721 said:


> When is the next receiver coming out ?


There have been hints about an updated ViP622 coming out later this year, but not much solid.


> The 622 has been out a year now and they can't even get the USB upgrade out the door much less give us any innovative features.


What USB upgrade are you referring to? The USB port already supports viewing pictures and playing music off of a thumb drive as well as PocketDish functions.


> This is an ominous sign that USB will be deferred to the next receiver.


This isn't a sign at all. As mentioned above, the software is complete and the "business details" need to be worked out to the satisfaction of the content providers.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The next receiver should be the ViP222, basically a non-DVR version of the 622. According to Dish's web page, the first public version of its software has been available since Dec 8 but I've yet to hear of anyone getting one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The USB works great on the ViP-622 DVR, as demonstrated over the past year by E* (including the recent CES). At least, it works well enough to demonstrate. 

As noted, the "ViP-622-1" is coming eventually ... but without complete specs it is hard to say just how much of an improvement it will be over the classic ViP-622.

And the ViP-222 non-DVR should be appearing. I'm still not sure of the market for this receiver with ViP-622's being available and better.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> The USB works great on the ViP-622 DVR, as demonstrated over the past year by E* (including the recent CES). At least, it works well enough to demonstrate.
> 
> As noted, the "ViP-622-1" is coming eventually ... but without complete specs it is hard to say just how much of an improvement it will be over the classic ViP-622.
> 
> And the ViP-222 non-DVR should be appearing. I'm still not sure of the market for this receiver with ViP-622's being available and better.


I for one would use the VIP-222. I don't record anything on tv. When I had comcrap, I had the 8300 and never used the hard drive in over a year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not even for "trick plays" such as rewinding to catch something again or pausing to make your own commercial break?


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

dave4100 said:


> I for one would use the VIP-222. I don't record anything on tv. When I had comcrap, I had the 8300 and never used the hard drive in over a year.


How interesting. I think you will find that most of us who have had a Dish DVR since the 500 series SD models and now the 622, record almost everything and practically never watch a show live. At a minimum, we let the buffer fill up part way and play catch up. You can watch an entire football game with a DVR in about an hour, by skipping the boring parts, like the huddle. This is what NFL Network does on their game replays.

Do you really watch the Grammy's and the Emmy, and the Oscar show all the way through? Or maybe you have the good sense to watch something else.

Game shows, with all their phony drama of long pauses, can be tamed by playing back a recording or using the buffer. Just show me the answer! If you took a poll of DVR users, I would venture to say that a huge majority would say that it drives them nuts to watch a live show.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

ClarkBar said:


> How interesting. I think you will find that most of us who have had a Dish DVR since the 500 series SD models and now the 622, record almost everything and practically never watch a show live. At a minimum, we let the buffer fill up part way and play catch up. You can watch an entire football game with a DVR in about an hour, by skipping the boring parts, like the huddle. This is what NFL Network does on their game replays.
> 
> Do you really watch the Grammy's and the Emmy, and the Oscar show all the way through? Or maybe you have the good sense to watch something else.
> 
> Game shows, with all their phony drama of long pauses, can be tamed by playing back a recording or using the buffer. Just show me the answer! If you took a poll of DVR users, I would venture to say that a huge majority would say that it drives them nuts to watch a live show.


I've only had my HD DVR for a little over a week and I feel the same way


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

If I really felt I needed to record a show, I would buy a Tivo3. I only watch maybe 3 hours of television a day at most. My viewing primarily consists of news and documentarys. If there wasn't a market for the lesser STB, they would only manufacture DVR boxes. I'm just not as hard core into tv watching as some of you are.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

dave4100 said:


> If I really felt I needed to record a show, I would buy a Tivo3. I only watch maybe 3 hours of television a day at most. My viewing primarily consists of news and documentarys. If there wasn't a market for the lesser STB, they would only manufacture DVR boxes. I'm just not as hard core into tv watching as some of you are.


A tivo series 3 would be a huge waste of money if you don't have cable or Fios. Even then there are new issues with SDV, such that the series 3 might be rendered obsolete pretty soon. Fios has tons of bandwidth so they probably won't be using switched video, but many cable companies are jumping on that bandwagon.

Even if you only watch 1 show a day a DVR is worth it's weight in gold. I couldn't even tell you what day, let alone what time, any of the shows I watch are on.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

James Long said:


> The USB works great on the ViP-622 DVR, as demonstrated over the past year by E* (including the recent CES). At least, it works well enough to demonstrate.
> 
> As noted, the "ViP-622-1" is coming eventually ... but without complete specs it is hard to say just how much of an improvement it will be over the classic ViP-622.
> 
> And the ViP-222 non-DVR should be appearing. I'm still not sure of the market for this receiver with ViP-622's being available and better.


saw some where that the ViP-622-1 is the same as the 622 but with a 750GB SATA 300 drive and the newer non-std HDMI through the board conector. and, no 1TB drive support "YET". But we all know E*, this is subject to "Change" 

I can hardly wait to add a 750GB extrn USB 2.0 Drive to my 622...


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

killzone said:


> A tivo series 3 would be a huge waste of money if you don't have cable or Fios. Even then there are new issues with SDV, such that the series 3 might be rendered obsolete pretty soon. Fios has tons of bandwidth so they probably won't be using switched video, but many cable companies are jumping on that bandwagon.
> 
> Even if you only watch 1 show a day a DVR is worth it's weight in gold. I couldn't even tell you what day, let alone what time, any of the shows I watch are on.


Unfortunately, FIOS won't be in my area for at least two years. That's what the verizon people tell me. I only have HBO because I got if for free for the first three months. I think I've watched one program since they installed it. News is the primary program I watch anyway. Computers are my choice of entertainment media when I'm not working.


----------



## farleyville (Jan 8, 2007)

dave4100 said:


> If I really felt I needed to record a show, I would buy a Tivo3. I only watch maybe 3 hours of television a day at most. My viewing primarily consists of news and documentarys. If there wasn't a market for the lesser STB, they would only manufacture DVR boxes. I'm just not as hard core into tv watching as some of you are.


Wow, you are the first person who has had one, that has had that reaction... 3 hours a day of televison? Thats more than I watch.. and I am addicted to my DVR...
it actually saves time, what used to take me two hours at night of TV watching, now only takes 1:30 and I have time to give my daughter a bath get her in bed.. etc... or pause it fix her boo boo....

I would have a hard time living without my DVR....


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

If Dish thought that everyone would want and need a DVR, they would do away with the 211. It would be kind of interesting to take a poll and see how many people have the 211 and how many have the 622. I had comcraps DVR box for over a year and the only time it came on is when I accidently hit the wrong buttons. I guess DVR isn't for everybody.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

pjm877 said:


> saw some where that the ViP-622-1 is the same as the 622 but with a 750GB SATA 300 drive and the newer non-std HDMI through the board conector. and, no 1TB drive support "YET". But we all know E*, this is subject to "Change"
> 
> I can hardly wait to add a 750GB extrn USB 2.0 Drive to my 622...


You've mixed a few things together.

The 622-1 will have a 500GB HDD and support for a couple additional codecs.

It would make a certain amount of sense for the new HDMI port mount to be in the new model variant, but it might be possible to make the change in current production. Dish hasn't said how to tell which kind you have.

External HDD support has been tested with 750GB but doesn't yet work for 1TB. You are also correct that we can hardly wait for this feature.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

What's that. Been so long since I've watched that (except for local news) that my brain can no longer comprehend the concept. Oh what's terrible I work for a TV station and I only watch it live during our news. Can't stand watching what pays for my check. :hurah:


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

dave4100 said:


> I had comcraps DVR box for over a year and the only time it came on is when I accidently hit the wrong buttons. I guess DVR isn't for everybody.


Actually it is. Just that you haven't realized it, yet


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

dave4100 said:


> If Dish thought that everyone would want and need a DVR, they would do away with the 211. It would be kind of interesting to take a poll and see how many people have the 211 and how many have the 622. I had comcraps DVR box for over a year and the only time it came on is when I accidently hit the wrong buttons. I guess DVR isn't for everybody.


I'm just guessing here, but I wouldn't mind betting on this:

Using a DVR to watch every show:

> 30 yrs old subscribers - 100%

> 50 yrs old subscribers - 80%

< 50 yrs old subscribers - 40%

I know of very few friends of mine that have a DVR at home and don't use it. Those few that don't are typically over the age of 50.

I personally can't stand watching a live show and usually only do it when I'm doing something else at the same time (ie surfing DBSTalk). I absolutely hate it when I'm on the road and have to watch "real" TV, I catch myself looking for the pause, ff, skip or rewind button all the time!

DVR for life! :icon_hroc


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wouldn't agree with the guessed statistics ... DVRs are addictive once one starts using the functions, but I don't see that level of penetration.

As far as looking for DVR functions while on the road - I miss closed captioning and the quick rewind when watching movies and stage presentations. I watch a fair amount of live TV (primarily when there is nothing good on) but am hooked on the features.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

pcstuff said:


> I know of very few friends of mine that have a DVR at home and don't use it. Those few that don't are typically over the age of 50.
> 
> DVR for life! :icon_hroc





James Long said:


> I wouldn't agree with the guessed statistics ... DVRs are addictive once one starts using the functions, but I don't see that level of penetration.


I agree with James. I am 51 and my husband is 62. Our first dvr was, I think a 508, which had 30 hours recording time on it. We didn't see the point of having a dvr but once we got it, we couldn't see how we had lived without it before! No commercials to watch and being able to record more than a vhs tape could hold meant we could record 4 or 5 movies without worry. Then the 508 died (several times, several 508's) and they offered to upgrade us to a 510. We thought, "Why do we need 100 hours of record time?" We found out why when we went on a two week vacation during the summer olympics and could record all the stuff that we like that shows in the middle of the night and that we wouldn't see on the road. Now we have the 622 and record all the movies and programs we want and record a lot of the movies to dvd to take with us travelling!

Yup, we're addicted and all the happier for it!!!!:icon_da:


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

I have stopped watching live TV way before the DVRs arrived on the scene. DVRs made my life considerably easier though because

I don't have to wait till the end of the program to start watching it
I don't have to record sports in ELP or run two VCRs 
With dual-tuner DVRs I don't have to think what is more important to me  most of the time 
What's timer-based recording?


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> I agree with James. I am 51 and my husband is 62. Our first dvr was, I think a 508, which had 30 hours recording time on it. We didn't see the point of having a dvr but once we got it, we couldn't see how we had lived without it before!


That's the thing, all those friends of mine over 50 never even started using any of the DVR functions. One of my sales guys in the office is in that group and I'm working on him to actually start using his DVR. Of course he has D*, which might be the real reason! 

The jist of it is this, no matter what age you are, a DVR will make your life easier and more comfortable, just like your microwave, once you actually start using it!



Dmitry said:


> I have stopped watching live TV way before the DVRs arrived on the scene. DVRs made my life considerably easier though because
> 
> I don't have to wait till the end of the program to start watching it
> I don't have to record sports in ELP or run two VCRs
> ...



I remember THOSE days! Of course with only a dozen or so channels there usually wasn't much to record...


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I used to never watch TV. Mostly my schedule is absurd. I basically have three jobs, and a family. I have to work at least three evenings each week, plus most of the weekend. The only days I really have off are Friday evenings, and the only way for me to make any free time is before I go to work in the morning.

So before TiVo, I basically didn't watch TV. Once we got our DirecTV HDVR2 (S2 TiVo) suddenly TV became something useful for me. I could let the box figure out when to get the shows and what shows to get, then when I could make time, I would watch it. Mostly I watch basketball games on TV, and sometimes movies I pick up with the DVR. Making a 2.5 hour long NBA game fit in an hour is sweet, especially when I can do it in an hour at 6 am before work while I'm on my exercise bike.

We just wouldn't have need of a TV without the DVR. I can't imagine being chained to live TV schedule.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Dave4100,
I guess you have a number of us surprised. You sound like you are new to Dish. What level of programming did you subscribe to to get just news and Documentaries?
I would have to agree that it is very rare that I would record the news. The only times I have done that is when I have been advised ahead of time about a particular piece of news that I wanted detail on and I won't be there to watch it. Most of my news I get from the internet. There have been some great documentaries on A&E over the last month but often they run back to back or at awkward times so my DVR has nailed them and allowed me to watch at my convenience. Very rare that I watch more than 3 hours of TV a day. 

..Doyle


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> Dave4100,
> I guess you have a number of us surprised. You sound like you are new to Dish. What level of programming did you subscribe to to get just news and Documentaries?
> I would have to agree that it is very rare that I would record the news. The only times I have done that is when I have been advised ahead of time about a particular piece of news that I wanted detail on and I won't be there to watch it. Most of my news I get from the internet. There have been some great documentaries on A&E over the last month but often they run back to back or at awkward times so my DVR has nailed them and allowed me to watch at my convenience. Very rare that I watch more than 3 hours of TV a day.
> 
> ..Doyle


I have the old bronze package with the HD channels. I did have the 8300 DVR when I had cable, but never recorded anything. I played with it a few times, but never used it to justify the expense. I spend a lot of my free time on my computer and have the tv on in the background. I'm surprised myself that people find it amazing that someone wouldn't want the 622. I believe there is a whole thread on the VIP 211 with lots of comentary. Dish wouldn't make the 211 if people wouldn't buy/rent it. I've been an HD watcher since November.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

pcstuff said:


> I'm just guessing here, but I wouldn't mind betting on this:
> 
> Using a DVR to watch every show:
> 
> ...


This is why

> 30 yrs old subscribers - 100% -----> I must see everything. Too many things to do too many shows to watch.

> 50 yrs old subscribers - 80% -----> between 40 and 50 Searching for a new life (midlife crisis)

< 50 yrs old subscribers - 40% ----> Too complicated, Just learned to use a remote control


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I feel sorry for people whose lives revolve around watching tv. Just like an alcoholic that constantly needs a drink. I seriously hope some of you get the help that you need so you can get to know your family and friends again. I believe there is a toll free number somewhere for people with this disease. Please call it.


----------



## farleyville (Jan 8, 2007)

lol ... i assume that was in jest. Though, given the fact that you can't appreciate the benefits of a DVR, perhaps not. 

I find the DVR gives me more time with my family... Thats why I love it. The TV stays off until the kids go to bed, so that we can have family time... a HUGE benefit for us as a family. Then i can catch up with the few shows we watch in 75% of the time... I love the DVR.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't agree either - in our house, me (50+1) and wife (50-1) do almost all viewing via DVR. Same for the 2 teenagers....

And, yes, numerous times in a hotel room, I've looked for the 30 second skip back button & then realized I'm not at home....doh!....

hmmm....think I need a drink right now....


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

dave4100 said:


> I feel sorry for people whose lives revolve around watching tv. Just like an alcoholic that constantly needs a drink. I seriously hope some of you get the help that you need so you can get to know your family and friends again. I believe there is a toll free number somewhere for people with this disease. Please call it.


You should not feel sorry for us....we are getting entertained and educated. Or are you insinuating that Discovery, Equator and National Geographics are a waste of time. They also have news channels.

I feel sorry for people who have such bad relationship with their family that they have to resort to not watching TV to repair their relationship

If you really want to feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for all those people who do not have any money to afford a TV to even be able to watch a simple program, therefore they spend their time doing bad things.

TV is the best baby sitter too

There are two side to every coin.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

dave4100 said:


> I feel sorry for people whose lives revolve around watching tv. Just like an alcoholic that constantly needs a drink. I seriously hope some of you get the help that you need so you can get to know your family and friends again. I believe there is a toll free number somewhere for people with this disease. Please call it.


Seems to me that you have just replaced the TV with a computer and put yourself in the same group that you say need help. Have you made that call yet? :lol:


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

rustamust said:


> Seems to me that you have just replaced the TV with a computer and put yourself in the same group that you say need help. Have you made that call yet? :lol:


Several times.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I never thought I would be raked over the coals for not having a DVR. Geez people, it's not the end of the world because I choose not to have one. GET OVER IT ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

dave4100 said:


> I never thought I would be raked over the coals for not having a DVR. Geez people, it's not the end of the world because I choose not to have one. GET OVER IT ALREADY!!!!!


I hear you....but you were the one taking shots at us for watching too much TV.

Let see if I recall your comments



dave4100 said:


> I feel sorry for people whose lives revolve around watching tv. Just like an alcoholic that constantly needs a drink. I seriously hope some of you get the help that you need so you can get to know your family and friends again. I believe there is a toll free number somewhere for people with this disease. Please call it.


Ironic...!

PS: I called and they do not want me..!


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

OK! next topic?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd just like to give an example of how I use my DVR. We record a number of popular shows, one of which is Grey's Anatomy. It's now on Thursdays. My college+ age daughter invites several of her friends over, we invite a single mom and her young teenage daughter over, and we all watch the show. Often, we will pause the show and discuss the relationships, right and wrong, how we think it should be, what is the right thing and what is the wrong thing. We end up discussing several shows like this. It makes for wonderful conversation, includes ages from 13-55, and brings us close!

BTW, my college+ daughter hates it when the boyfriend is over and I pause something and say"Now Daniel, what was the problem with such and such and the way he acted towards her?" Or something along those lines ...hee hee, hee...fun for Dad.


----------

